# Amazing backwards bike!



## Sevenhills1952 (Jul 20, 2020)

Watch "The Backwards Brain Bicycle - Smarter Every Day 133" on YouTube





Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## IngoMike (Jul 20, 2020)

Awesome! I want one!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jul 20, 2020)

That’s a trip pretty cool


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 21, 2020)

I've tried one of these at the Tour de Fat. Incredibly frustrating at first!


----------



## 1817cent (Jul 21, 2020)

Looks like an accident waiting to happen to me!


----------



## John G04 (Jul 21, 2020)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I've tried one of these at the Tour de Fat. Incredibly frustrating at first!




Did you end up being able to ride it? Sounds cool


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jul 21, 2020)

...Why ?


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 21, 2020)

John G04 said:


> Did you end up being able to ride it? Sounds cool





Umm, kinda for about 12 feet....  Took several attempts throughout the day to not feel/look like a complete nincompoop on the silly thing. Probably would have been easier on a hard surface rather than grass. But just like the video shows. Half a pedal stroke, then fall over is the norm. Helps to have a couple Fat Tires beforehand.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Jul 21, 2020)

It's easy to say it's useless, and it is, but it shows how interesting the brain works, how we all believe how super simple and easy riding a bike is when really lots of complex things are going on we take for granted. Most importantly how we think a certain way when maybe the opposite is true [emoji44]. 


Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------

